# Überhaupt



## MarX

Hallo!

Wie sagt man *überhaupt *auf Spanisch?

Wie in z.B.
_Was machst du *überhaupt*?
Wird er *überhaupt* kommen?

Wie heisst *überhaupt* überhaupt auf Spanisch? _

Grüsse,


MarX


----------



## giberian

Das Adverb _überhaupt_kann man entsprechend seiner Bedeutungen auf verschiedene Weisen ins Spanische übertragen, siehe wie folgt:

1) im Sinn von _insgesamt, aufs Ganze gesehen_: z.B. ich habe ihn gestern nicht angetroffen,  er ist überhaupt selten zu Hause. Auf Spanisch würde ich in etwa sagen: Ayer no lo encontré, en general casi no está en casa.

2)  im Sinn von _ganz und gar_ (bei Verneinungen):z.B. das ist überhaupt nicht möglich, überhaupt nicht  wahr. Auf Spanisch: Esto no es posible/verdad para nada.

3) im Sinn von _außerdem, überdies: _du kannst   einmal nachfragen, und überhaupt solltest du dich mehr darum kümmern. Auf Spanisch: Puedes preguntar, y además podrías preocuparte más de ello.

Als Partikel kann _überhaupt_ auch im Sinn von _eigentlich_ gebraucht werden: z.B.     du könntest überhauptetwas freundlicher sein. Auf Spanisch: En realidad, podrías ser más amable.

Gruß, Giberian


----------



## MarX

Vielen Dank, Giberian!

Also für:
"Was machst du überhaupt?"
Kann man sagen "Qué haces en general?"

"Wird er überhaupt kommen?"
"Que va a venir él en realidad?"

"Wie heisst überhaupt "überhaupt" auf Spanisch?"
"Cómo se dice "überhaupt" en general en castellano?"

Sagt man das so auf Spanisch?

Grüsse


----------



## Gatopeter

_meine Meinung:

Was machst du *überhaupt*?
¿qué haces tu en realidad?

Wird er *überhaupt* kommen?
¿vendrá él realmente? o ¿va a venir (él) de verdad?

_


----------



## MarX

Gracias Gatopeter!

Y bienvenid@ al foro!!



MarX


----------



## rafa1043

Gatopeter said:


> _meine Meinung:_
> 
> _Was machst du *überhaupt*?_
> _¿qué haces tu en realidad?_
> 
> _Wird er *überhaupt* kommen?_
> _¿vendrá él realmente? o ¿va a venir (él) de verdad?_


Hola, sólo una puntualización: creo que _¿qué haces tú en realidad? _lleva implícito que haya sido algo misterioso o falso; sería más correcto: _¿qué haces exactamente?, ¿a qué te dedicas exactamente?_

Hallo, nur eine Sache: Ich glaube, _¿qué haces tú en realidad? _implizit bedeutet, dass diese Person ihrem Beruf nicht sagen wollte, oder dass es etwas mysterious war.

Nach meine Meinung, es wäre besser zu sagen: _¿qué haces exactamente/ a qué te dedicas exactamente?_

_Ein Spanier, der nicht wehr gut Deutch kann,  Sorry for the mistakes!_


----------



## MarX

Vielen Dank und willkommen, Rafa!
Keine Sorgen, Ich hab dich gut verstanden. 
Viel Spass hier in WR!

Muchas gracias y bienvenid@, Rafa!
No te preocupés, te entendí bien. 
Que lo pasés bien acá en WR!

Saludos,


MarX


----------

